# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Кулинарный проект Амриталока

## Chandana das

Кулинарный проект Амриталока
можно поподробнее узнать
когда и где будет проводиться
Прошел регистрацию на http://amritaloka.ru/
но обратной связи нет

----------


## Chandana das



----------


## Chandana das

Все ясно сегодня первое занятие
спасибо Матхурананда дас!

----------


## Ostapenko

Как проект продолжается?

----------

